# Extra! Extra! Skull Poison Bottle Developed!



## mctaggart67 (Jan 19, 2015)

Found this article while researching another topic. The article appeared in the _San Francisco Call_ of May 17, 1894 and was a wire copy from the _Chicago Times_. Sorry about the quality, but it's the best I could download.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 20, 2015)

Well.... that's unique. Lol. I can see why it never took-off.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 20, 2015)

This double posted, but I think I understand why this occurs, now.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually, the bottle did take off to some degree. The article is about this coveted poison:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 21, 2015)

HERE is the link. It can be read a lot easier from there. Great story.[]If you would Glen, please post the link also in the future.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 24, 2015)

I miss our KU-10 []


----------

